# To get a Master's Degree or Not to?



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

I want this but I'm scared about my ability to get it and it's also a way to defer loans in an economy that blows and I could quite possibly dig deeper into all kinds of ideas. What to do?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Even if you only pursue it one class at a time I would recommend going for it. If you search the web there are so many ways to get scholarships and grants to help you cover the costs. it will take a lot of time and effort but if your that interested in it talk to your adviser and they should be willing to help you. I say go for it, because the more you learn, the better your odds of being a success.


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

A lot of jobs have a "plateau" where you can't get any higher if you don't have a masters. Your pay will also be higher, and you'll stand out from job applicants without one.

If you can get a masters, get a masters.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> Even if you only pursue it one class at a time I would recommend going for it. If you search the web there are so many ways to get scholarships and grants to help you cover the costs. it will take a lot of time and effort but if your that interested in it talk to your adviser and they should be willing to help you. I say go for it, because the more you learn, the better your odds of being a success.


I don't have advisors and the program I'm going to is online minus the scholarships but it would of been nice to get in one with the stipends and scholarships but I don't see that happening now. It would nicce to forget about it to. What does it prove if I can say a case in point for example and use parapgrahs in logically brainless order. Does it prove anything I wonder? I wonder if I'm not just better off going off on my own and forgetting abou titles and statuses and all. the ohter wonderful things that fill pointless conventions. But then again I'm excited about learning and know how to pull in original views and at least in theory I coul.d come up with some ideas that people haven't seen if they go over their prejudices about space and time.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Hocking said:


> A lot of jobs have a "plateau" where you can't get any higher if you don't have a masters. Your pay will also be higher, and you'll stand out from job applicants without one.
> 
> If you can get a masters, get a masters.


Not for my degree. For the MBA and things like that, sure. But for liberal arts, I'll make little if any more than one with a bachelor's and may get turned away from certain jobs unless I lie about my background and downplay it. I may just go to China or something.


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a fine arts major and am getting my masters in art education. I still say go for it.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Hocking said:


> I'm a fine arts major and am getting my masters in art education. I still say go for it.


Are you gettin scholarships?


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I say go for it. I don't know what your field is but at the very least you'll be at least a little more attractive to employers, which is a definite plus given the economy. A lot of people are doing this.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Alistair said:


> I say go for it. I don't know what your field is but at the very least you'll be at least a little more attractive to employers, which is a definite plus given the economy. A lot of people are doing this.


I wonder. It's my bet you don't have a good job yet and just say this, much like everyone else who says these things. They say them because they have no idea. But then, here I am asking you for help so why slam it in your face. All I'm saying is this is that I love learning and know that I like to synthesize many subjects and can't stand the systems that want me to be a 'specialist' in one particular field becasue I love the liberal arts for this reason. And I think it would be great to teach something neat one day like a physics course that synthesizes literature but doubt this would ever happen. Since most people would rather poison minds then engage them and most people will say it's "pseudo" as a cop out cover even though the irony is they live in denial and don't realize how sad off they are sinc ethey know just as much or more or less of what I know but don't realize there is not much difference there at all. I'm going to get some dinner. Thank you. Mayb eyou are right. I can at the very least defer my loans for now.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> Even if you only pursue it one class at a time I would recommend going for it. If you search the web there are so many ways to get scholarships and grants to help you cover the costs. it will take a lot of time and effort but if your that interested in it talk to your adviser and they should be willing to help you. I say go for it, because the more you learn, the better your odds of being a success.


You'd better take two classes at a time or you will not be considered a half-time student and thus not be eligible for financial aid nor loan deferment.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

windex said:


> I don't have advisors and the program I'm going to is online minus the scholarships but it would of been nice to get in one with the stipends and scholarships but I don't see that happening now. It would nicce to forget about it to. What does it prove if I can say a case in point for example and use parapgrahs in logically brainless order. Does it prove anything I wonder? I wonder if I'm not just better off going off on my own and forgetting abou titles and statuses and all. the ohter wonderful things that fill pointless conventions. But then again I'm excited about learning and know how to pull in original views and at least in theory I coul.d come up with some ideas that people haven't seen if they go over their prejudices about space and time.


If you can't get your words into "logically brainless order" then no one will take your "ideas that people haven't seen" seriously. That's kinda how it works.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Man, if you've got some crazy ideas, it would be best to run them all by someone in the field. Nothing sucks more than writing up a "new" idea only to have someone deftly dismantle it or tell you that the exact same idea has already been written about. I would check out a university that you can physically attend so you can really get into this interdisciplinary work. If you're blending art, education and physics and you're not in contact with someone from each of those areas, your degree is going to look pretty weak. Also, the tangible university versus the online one will open more doors for you. I didn't catch where you were going to attend. I hope it wasn't Walden...

Also, don't be concerned with your abilities. There are plenty of extraordinarily stupid people out there with advanced degrees. (that's supposed to be encouraging)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

windex said:


> I want this but I'm scared about my ability to get it and it's also a way to defer loans in an economy that blows and I could quite possibly dig deeper into all kinds of ideas. What to do?


I say do it only if it is leads to you making more than what you've spent on your education. 

I am a performer and have an undergrad degree in performing. My friends that went on to get their Masters and Doctorates in performing are REALLY pissed right now and are REALLY broke. They often tell me if they could do it all over again, they wouldn't have gotten a Masters in performing. They would have either stopped there or pursued a Masters in something else where the income is greater.

Just take it all into consideration and choose what you do wisely. Being in the arts (whether teaching it or performing it) are REALLY tough for us right now.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> If you can't get your words into "logically brainless order" then no one will take your "ideas that people haven't seen" seriously. That's kinda how it works.


Yeah, it's pointless to me. I can't write for toffee and I know it. I'll stay away from it. The ideas aren't mine anyway. Sure, I could pretend I'm greatness and advance up the academic ladder and one day have classes where I woo kids into believing the thoughts I spew out are original but I don't see the point.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I say do it only if it is leads to you making more than what you've spent on your education.


Back to money, the most worthless prospect ever. I could make a ton of money now if I went out there and rambled through desks, lie, stole my way up the totem pole, denied healthcare claims. But I'd rather not be as pathetic as these people. I'll go homeless before that happens and would be so much happier. The American Pipe Dream is such nonsense to me. 



> I am a performer and have an undergrad degree in performing. My friends that went on to get their Masters and Doctorates in performing are REALLY pissed right now and are REALLY broke. They often tell me if they could do it all over again, they wouldn't have gotten a Masters in performing. They would have either stopped there or pursued a Masters in something else where the income is greater.


I'm already broke because I was robbed and lied to. They value money too much and think it's real. I don't see the value in valuing money. Debt does not go to next of kin and I don't see why I should hold back on account of that if I really wanted it. But I also think they are pissed because they can't get a house and all the other nonsense that doesn't matter. We die and no one realizes it and we rot in the ground. Is that fantasy dream house really going to matter then? Dust into the earth. You got to be really persistent to hold my view though but at least it's honest. To anyone who says this is morbid, fine, go buy your stupid house and feel your self importance. I'm happy for how civilized you are and judge your neighbors who rent. Be sure to judge them. 



> Just take it all into consideration and choose what you do wisely. Being in the arts (whether teaching it or performing it) are REALLY tough for us right now.


Yeah, life sucks. Lie, cheat, steal, go to church on Sunday, pretend to love your neighbor. In the end it will all work out for you if you lie for YOUR kids and deny as many claims as possible. Be sure to run for office and in the process steal and circumnavigate all blame. For the shiny china, the shiny fine China. The room for one day a year in the giant house  

I know this. That my being robbed and lied to benefited the kids of some asshole in suburbia and it's my hope that that kid cures cancer while I rot in the gutter of hell, so I like to think of myself as charitable. When horrible things happen, just realize that the good will will eventually shine through.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> If you can't get your words into "logically brainless order" then no one will take your "ideas that people haven't seen" seriously. That's kinda how it works.


I run into this problem all the time and will keep it in mind. It could help me to learn how to communicate.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I would urge the poster to exercise EXTREME caution before taking on much debt for an MBA or any advanced degree. I can say that I have pondered the same question too for quite some time. First you must ask yourself (and be able to answer with good degree of certainty) why you want to pursue it. If it is because it is seen as a fast track to good employment, good pay, and something to do during the worst recession in living memory, I would urge strongly against this unless you have a way (NOT LOANS) to pay for it.

Also take into consideration that the average MBA or any master degree is not quite as valuable as it once was. Most MBAs now have starting salaries of around $60,000 annually. Now if you want a six figure starting, you have to get a degree from the elite schools like Wharton, Harvard, and the like. If you can get into those, great go for it, if not then I certainly would not take on the debt. Also remember that there are MANY other opportunities, (especially for a socially adroit, enterprising ENTP). Teach For America, Peace Corps, Americorps, many other non-profits, and even starting your own business are all possibilities. 

If you really want the advanced degree for career advancement, or just for personal reasons try getting a job (any job) and just saving up; at the very least reduce your debt burden before taking more on. Also you never know, while pursuing these temporary solutions, you may find something that leads to a real career. Also remember that during a recession you are not the only person with the bright idea of going to grad school, it is now more competitive than ever and when you get out that expensive degree of yours will be less valuable because the market will be flooded with those extra recession MBAs. Getting experience during the recession on the other hand, will set you apart.

Also remember, you would be taking on debt now, when interest rates are relatively low, and the economy, while hurting is relatively stable. Interest rates are likely to take off in the next few years and despite what educational lenders may say, this always hurts the borrower. Stay away from debt and look around for other opportunities for awhile. You're an ENTP, think outside the box, you are probably very good at this!

Best of luck.


----------



## manicpixiedreamgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

i can relate to your dilema. i have a master's degree in theology/psychology and work in a non-profit doing therapy for abused kids. i make very little. i used to be in private practice where i made a great deal more. working in the non-profit is more fulfilling for me, which is why i switched. 

it depends on your major and field of study. these are not the same times for america that they once were, the same answers we were given by an older generation doesn't solve the current job issue for us.

i dropped out of a ph.d program for the very same reason you're considering not getting a master's. if i were you, i'd work in your field for awhile and go back later if you want. you can learn what you need to learn on your own.

good luck.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> I would urge the poster to exercise EXTREME caution before taking on much debt for an MBA or any advanced degree. I can say that I have pondered the same question too for quite some time. First you must ask yourself (and be able to answer with good degree of certainty) why you want to pursue it. If it is because it is seen as a fast track to good employment, good pay, and something to do during the worst recession in living memory, I would urge strongly against this unless you have a way (NOT LOANS) to pay for it.
> 
> Also take into consideration that the average MBA or any master degree is not quite as valuable as it once was. Most MBAs now have starting salaries of around $60,000 annually. Now if you want a six figure starting, you have to get a degree from the elite schools like Wharton, Harvard, and the like. If you can get into those, great go for it, if not then I certainly would not take on the debt. Also remember that there are MANY other opportunities, (especially for a socially adroit, enterprising ENTP). Teach For America, Peace Corps, Americorps, many other non-profits, and even starting your own business are all possibilities.
> 
> ...


This is the best advice so far but other people have their big cars and fancy fine china and I don't care about any of that. The only reason I want to do this is to solidify my thinking. No one understands me and I don't have the self belief to feel that my ideas are worth it and some of them(if they are mine, these requires careful research I realize) are a lot differenct because I eliminate 'rules'. It's like being in different worlds. It would only be 15k, btw. Would you do it for that much? I pay cash for my car and I know how to make bank money doing odd jobs around town by moving out of state(more than my managers) but I'm not taking seriously by them(that's the irony). It's a hard knock life and that energy of my youthful and willful ignorance has turned into a more hopeless awareness of the chances of pulling this off, 'in reality'. But thank you for great points and solid advice and exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

manicpixiedreamgirl said:


> i can relate to your dilema. i have a master's degree in theology/psychology and work in a non-profit doing therapy for abused kids. i make very little. i used to be in private practice where i made a great deal more. working in the non-profit is more fulfilling for me, which is why i switched.
> 
> it depends on your major and field of study. these are not the same times for america that they once were, the same answers we were given by an older generation doesn't solve the current job issue for us.
> 
> ...


Hahha, my field doesn't exist. My degree is so broad.


----------

